

Ask HN: Got a crazy idea you want to share for Startup Weekend? - ajaimk

I'm at Atlanta Startup Weekend (3) and I was wondering if there was anyone who had a crazy idea they had and wanted to share.
======
dzenanr
Start Startup News where only submissions are software development proposals.
Members comment and vote on proposals. Each quarter, the top three proposals
are recommended to venture capitalists. The proposer and the top five members
are invited to participate in the development.

